# Help Me Choose A Light?



## ginakra (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all  I'm about to order a Kindle! I have health issues that require some extra care in choosing the accessories though, and I could use some help. A light is going to be important in making the Kindle comfy for me to read.

I need a light that shines evenly on the screen, no blind/hotspots, is light in weight, adding little to no additional weight to the kindle. Is there such a thing?

The mighty bright that Amazon pushes seems too heavy with 3 batteries. It's shipping weight is listed at 1 pound. Is that really what it weighs? 

I will eventually choose a cover, I'm leaning toward the Medge Platform so I can stand up the Kindle if I need to. Looks like the matching light is not available yet. I'm open to any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Mighty Bright light weighs 2 1/8 ounces, with batteries, actual weight.
LightWedge paperback size weighs6 1/8 ounces actual weight.
I use both, the Mighty Bright is a little easier, dont have to deal with two things, it clips to your cover. The LightWedge concentrates more light on the page with less light to bother someone else in the room.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## ginakra (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks intinst, that does help! Thank you for the actual weights of your lights. I guess I'll try the mighty bright since the weight doesn't seem so bad, and no one else chimed in with suggestions.

One question though, does the mighty bright clip onto the kindle itself (without cover)? Does it stay or does it slide or tilt around if clipped directly to the kindle?
I'd like to see how a lightwedge is used with the kindle, that sounds interesting. I'll have togo searching for pics.

Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this one:



No idea what it weights, but it clips nicely to my Oberon and puts a clean smooth, light across the whole screen.

Ann


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann,
How big is that thing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The picture is a clickable link; there's more info on Amazon.  It's about 3 x 3 when folded up. . . .comes with a little case so it can go in a purse.

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a pic of mine, on the Oberon cover.... With 2 AA batteries, it weighs 4.4oz; definitely not light for a booklight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping the e-luminator light from M-edge is going to be available very soon.  I have the first version, which I really really love.  It is very light.  I do not have a scale, but I would venture to say it's one of the lightest available.  Just my opinion.
deb


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2 and I use the MightyBrite (any version of their light, the kindle version is just black) and attach it to my oberon cover and it's perfect.  (I had the m-edge cover and the m-edge light for my kindle1, but I like the oberon and MightyBrite much better).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have tried several and Mighty Bright is my favorite.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

So far this Mighty Bright is my favorite: 

Small, compact, fairly even light.


----------



## enigma (May 6, 2009)

be sure to order directly from mightybright-not amazon-save$


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If you do order from Amazon, do it through the Boards so they get credit.
Thanks,
deb


----------

